# Expats in Pyramids area/6thOct City/Sheikh Zayed City-Cairo



## Expat-2014 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey all,I'm an Egyptian educator spending my vacation currently in Cairo.As an expat in the UAE,I'm new to the forum &joined as I know how hard it is to work &relocate in another country esp.if accompanied by family,so I'm offering all the help I can for you guys in Egypt 👊

For now I'm in the process of selling my 2bd flat in Pyramids area -that is close to 6th October city and Sheikh Zayed area-with split AC,gas,elect.landline& Internet connection,a modern dining room & a Toyota Corolla car in excellent condition at very affordable prices,I'm moving to a new house soon 😅,if anybody is interested contact me by email for more details,you can send me yours &I'll reply to you bec.I'm still too new to add my email address here...
👋


----------

